# Finally connected



## Mabren2 (May 7, 2015)

I've had a tough season so far, and I added to it this morning when I missed on a swing and shoot on a very nice bird that snuck in silently to my left right off the roost. I hung in there, and coaxed this guy in about 5:15 this afternoon. This will be one I won't forget, because it marks my first bird with one of the calls that I made. Gotta love that feeling!

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150507_200718971.jpg

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150507_173231283.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 7, 2015)

Awesome it does make it special when you do it all. Calls look good and nice Tom! Congrats hope to see more success stories and calls as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 7, 2015)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2015)

Nice call and bird. Bet it felt good after missing one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2015)

Nice spread....good looking call too....

I hate when they sneak up on ya.....makes the heart race crazy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 8, 2015)

Congrats! Looks like several good meals for you in the future. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. I was in a rush to get these first calls made because I didn't get my lathe and tools until the end of March. Being able to harvest a bird this season meant a lot, and I look forward to working on the fine tuning of the calls before next season rolls around. It's been a lot of fun so far.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 8, 2015)

great bird there matthew congrates

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 8, 2015)

Great looking call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 8, 2015)

Congrats on call, and that nice bird.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (May 9, 2015)

And here's number two! Managed to tag out this morning with the call and striker I made. Great memories made this year!

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150509_120108446.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2015)

Congratulations, that's gotta feel good to get some with the calls you made! Nice job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

way to double bud

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 9, 2015)

It don't get much better!! Congrats and look forward to seeing your future calls !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (May 10, 2015)

Nice call and birds, Matt.


----------

